# German Clip.



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Where have you been for the past 87-8 years? I remember going to a grooming show about 9 years ago and NO ONE did a german trim. Then slowly some of the top groomers in the world had come back from European trim for Groom Team USA and they began grooming them in the US Grooming competitions. Now its almost 50/50 with traditional lambs, continentals versus Germans I love it on my dogs. I only keep my silver male full coated like a lamb and all the others are in Germans. It is soooo low maintainence, there is nothing to it. I bathe and fluff out every week or 2 and it continues growing ...a short, tight, close -to- the- body trim is just as gorgeous as a trim that has grown out to 1 1/2 inches all over the body. The parti poodle in my avatar is a nice example of a german trim. Look up Julie Wilkins Pantages on google images and look as some of her white male winning awards...OMG he is stunning. But even toys and minis are cute. Another option on the german trim are goatees....I had my guy with a 4 inch goatee and it was cute but it was a stain collector...so its gone now. But if you start looking, you will see fat carrot tails as well as total shaved tails, you will see shaved feet and rounded full feet more like a portugese water dog foot. What you dont see are long ears or any pom poms. Its totally clean lines which I love. At my salon, I often do it if the dog has allergies, ear problems, get excessove;y matted because the owners are lazy or if the dog is very elderly....it sooo low maintainence that its a very stylish option for those type of dogs & owners.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I kinda have Vegas in this clip, though he has a long dock, so I dont have a carrot tail, instead he has a plum tail with the base shaved. I shaved down his body and left a crest, so it's kinda a lamb/german thing going on with shaved ears? I love it on him.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, the german clip has become HUGELY popular in the last 5-ish years, like it's *everywhere* now, but was nearly unheard of previously!!!

There's a heap of pics of Paris in the german clip around too.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

love this clip. have a modified version on Bella (Long tail so not a carrot tail- and her ears are short but not shaved bald) 

However not another SINGLE groomer in this city knows what the heckers it was before i was asking for it a couple years ago. They all still do "puppy clip" or town and country is popular (sorry gag me now)


----------



## Mehpenn (Jan 18, 2010)

Maybe, because of my limited interaction with other poodles, it's just not something I'm seeing?
Standard poodles are RARE in my area.. and most toys or mini's I see have the general puppy clip or town and country.
Loooooonnnnnnngggggg ears are VERY popular.

I keep Sadie's ears less than an inch long. Of course, she's a farm dog, so too much hair would be a disaster.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ugh, don't have many good pics of the boy since I clipped him. Winter + Black poodle = BLACK POODLE with no detail.










He's standing really awkward here since he wants to play with the vacuum..


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Here's Dana in a German:










More pics here: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/10100-danas-new-haircut.html


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Very nice work Saluki, very jealous! lol
One thing I learned going to conventions is, if you do tail day with #4 blade also do ears at same length. I guess its for continuity and balance...


----------

